# New nigerian dwarf bucklings



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are my new buckling I got Tuesday. They are bottle fed and just the sweetest. They are 6 weeks old now and full of energy.

Here is the black blue eyed buckling


















Here is the Chamosie with wattles


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Aww they are so cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Handsome lil' guys!! And I'm sure they will be as spoiled as your new girls! They certainly do look as though they'll give you some colorful babies.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Teresa my heart stopped when I saw the Chamois! It is like looking at Owen - oh how I miss him so!!


What a great find, they look awesome.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

How cute!!!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> Teresa my heart stopped when I saw the Chamois! It is like looking at Owen - oh how I miss him so!!
> 
> What a great find, they look awesome.


I thought the same thing when I got him and you know how much I loved the look of Owen. Thanks


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY nice!! And I love the blue eyes and waddles!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Very cute kids!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

they are just beautiful. you have a great looking herd there


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks  They are just the sweetest guys.


----------

